# First assisted detail



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Hi

This is my first assisted detail, courtesy of a family friend called Matt, so many thanks to him as the whole day was very enlightening. :thumb: and forgive me if I miss any details.

The detail was purely one stage one dayer aimed at swirl removal.

Firstly the car was :rinsed, foamed, rinsed. The wheels were cleaned with autosmart and protected with CG wheel guard.

PTG showed the drivers side door shut with 89, and a resprayed panel was duly noted. All other panels varied between 106 and 200.

The machining was done by Matt using a flex 3401 vrg, lake country grn/blue pad and megs 205.

Followed by me using a porter cable, finishing pad, with poorboys black hole.

The roof and lower bumpers were not polished, just hit with black hole.

The tops of the bumpers were hit by Matt using 2x passes with menz power gloss followed by megs 205.

Sealant was Jeffs acrylic x 2.

Wax was DoDo supernatural.

Some pictures.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









Thanks for looking. It was a great day for me, and opened my eyes to sooooo much.

Tony


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Well done Tony,thats a great effort for your first detail/write up:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Small pics, but from what I can see a cracking job, very deep reflections, well done :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Thanks. Have loaded some bigger pics. Should show the 50/50 a bit better. 

Tony


----------

